#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  > Williams Legal Section >  >  Change of land ownership due to divorce

## Yasojack

looking to change all land we have purchased into my sons name.

He is 10yrs old, there seems to be conflicting views on other forums regarding if it can be done or not.

I am hoping not to use a lawyer.

Has anyone came across any information in Thai regarding this.?

----------


## jamescollister

My understanding, just go to the land office and change the name.
If charnote title must be over 10 years old.
Other titles will be different. Jim

----------


## Yasojack

Wife says she has been, and they have said that, chanote can't be changed until twenty years old.

The info i have seen on other boards says it can happen but land offices when a farang is involved they are reluctant to do.

so the alternative being if i had something in thai that is law they would have no alternative but to change.

----------


## Neverna

> Wife says she has been, and they have said that, chanote can't be changed until twenty years old.
> 
> The info i have seen on other boards says it can happen but land offices when a farang is involved they are reluctant to do.
> 
> so the alternative being if i had something in thai that is law they would have no alternative but to change.


Is your wife happy to do it, Jack? If she is, there will be no need to show a farang face.

----------


## Yasojack

Says she has, but who knows with Thai women the fear of the divorce and her never hearing from me again could be a factor of not doing,even though she has been assured the kids will always be taken care of.

----------


## jamescollister

> Wife says she has been, and they have said that, chanote can't be changed until twenty years old.
> 
> The info i have seen on other boards says it can happen but land offices when a farang is involved they are reluctant to do.
> 
> so the alternative being if i had something in thai that is law they would have no alternative but to change.


Trouble with Thais, they won't ask questions, land office says something, wife gets up and leaves.

Has your child got an English name, land office not dealt with a farang name before, can't lose face, make up an excuse.
Had similar problem years ago, kids born in OZ, Thai citizens, go to the amphore to put their names in the house book. First time for my amphor, no no knows what to do.
Get told only Thai names allowed on the house book; total crap to save face.

Will have a look at the act and see what I can find. Jim

----------


## Yasojack

James his name is Thai, but  has a farang surname, we are in the sticks, possibly the bottle of Johnnie walker black label may help? :Smile:

----------


## jamescollister

You might try printing this out, in Thai.

Civil code.

Section 1577. A person may transfer by legacy or gift a property to a minor, subject to its being managed, up to the time of majority, by a person other than the person exercising parental power.

Such manager must be named by the transferor, in default, or by court and his management shall be subjected to Section 56, Section 57 and Section 60.

Section 1578. When parental power ceases as the minor is sui juris, the person who exercised parental power must hand over to the child for certification, without delay, the property so managed and render to him a written account thereof, and if there is any document relating thereto, it shall be handed over at the same time as the account.

If the parental power ceases other than those mentioned in paragraph one, the property, account and document relating to management of the property shall be handed over to the person exercising parental power, if any, or to the guardian, as the case may be, for certification.

----------


## Yasojack

Thanks James i will have to get a Thai speaker to do so, as google translate can be a bit of a problem  sometimes.

I also just found the main land office in BKK, so will try that to.

----------


## Yasojack

this is a google translate for anyone interested,not sure how accurate it is will show wife later

ประมวลกฎหมายแพ่ง 

มาตรา 1577 คนอาจถ่ายโอนโดยการรับมรดกหรือของขวัญคุณสมบัติที่จะ  เล็ก ๆ น้อย ๆ เรื่องไปสู่การจัดการขึ้นอยู่กับเวลาของคนส่วนใหญ่โด  ยบุคคลอื่นที่ไม่ใช่ผู้ใช้อำนาจปกครอง 

ผู้จัดการดังกล่าวจะต้องได้รับการตั้งชื่อโดยผู้โอนใ  นการเริ่มต้นหรือโดยศาลและการจัดการของเขาจะอยู่ภายใ  ต้มาตรา 56, มาตรา 57 และมาตรา 60 

มาตรา 1578 เมื่อสิ้นสุดอำนาจปกครองเป็นผู้เยาว์บรรลุนิติภาวะเป  ็นคนที่ใช้อำนาจปกครองจะต้องมอบให้เด็กได้รับการรับร  องโดยไม่มีความล่าช้าทรัพย์สินที่มีการจัดการเพื่อให  ้และทำให้เขาเขียนบัญชีดังกล่าวและหากมีเอกสารที่เกี  ่ยวข้องดังกล่าวข้างต้นใด มันจะถูกส่งไปในเวลาเดียวกันเป็นบัญชี 

ถ้าอำนาจปกครองสิ้นสุดอื่นนอกเหนือจากที่ระบุไว้ในวร  รคหนึ่งสถานที่ให้บริการบัญชีและเอกสารเกี่ยวกับการจ  ัดการทรัพย์สินที่จะได้รับการส่งไปยังผู้ใช้อำนาจปกค  รองถ้ามีหรือผู้ปกครองที่เป็นกรณีที่อาจจะเป็นท  ี่ สำหรับการรับรอง

----------


## jamescollister

No need to google translate, just get the Thai version of the Civil code up and print sections 1577 and 8.

----------


## Necron99

..........

----------

